# SBP Dialling in



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

I have a new machine that I am trying to dial in for the 1st time, coffee is fresh Edge House Italian Blend, dark roast (roasted 12/12/22).
I have adjusted the Burr from 6 to 4, the grind size is down to 2, weighing ~18g in and I am getting ~36g out in approx. 16secs (using the timer on the machine), tamp is level and (using a calibrated tamper) should be fairly consistent.
I am pulling it manually, 7sec pre-infusion, hit stop at 16secs.
Should I adjust the burr to 3 or 2 to go finer? Or should I be making other adjustments first? If so what do you suggest?

Thanks
Gaz


----------



## funkmuncha (22 d ago)

I'm guessing you've read a lot of the same stuff on the internet as I have so hopefully what I say isn't redundant.

The shot could be pouring too fast because you're grinding too course and the puck isnt providing enough resistance, it could also be because you're grinding too fine and the puck is providing too much resistance resulting in channeling. If you are able to upload a video of a shot being pulled I think some more experienced people will be able to rule out one or other of the above possibilities.

Increasing the dose is a way to add resistance and slow the pour down, but probably won't help excessive channelling. 

What does the 16 second shot taste like?


----------



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

The 16 sec shot has a good crema, and looks good, it is drinkable but tastes a bit sour!

I really don’t think it’s too coarse, like I said I am on No. 4 on the Burr and No. 2 on the Grind setting.
I don’t yet have a bottomless portafilter, so not sure about channeling, but I think my prep is pretty good, I am using a WDT tool before tamping.

I will try 19 or 20g tomorrow to see if it makes a difference, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The amount of coffee is governed to a certain extent by the size of the basket , usually + - a gram from quoted size of basket eg 18 gm basket = 17 - 19 gms. Coffee needs room to expand when wetted.
Fill and tamp basket ,place small coin on coffee and lock in, remove and check for impression of coin in coffee =overfilled.


----------



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

I am using the standard basket so 18g should be fine, It defo isn’t overfilled, I checked.


----------



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

I am confused now, I changed the Burr to No.3 thinking I would try grind size 4, being effectively 1 step finer, it choked, had to dial back to 20 then start again, at 16 I got a pretty good shot 18.1g in, 36g out in 32 secs.
Tried 15 but it dribbled out!!

What I don’t get is that Burr 4 with grind size 2 should equal burr 3 grind size 5, so why did I have to drop to 16!?!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Gaz_chops said:


> What I don’t get is that Burr 4 with grind size 2 should equal burr 3 grind size 5, so why did I have to drop to 16!?!


It's because the burr adjustments don't relate to the usual grinder setting = one number of those causes a very small change in the spacing between the burrs. Extremely small. That alters the grind size that come out Actually that is a mix of sizes, Crap beans are the usual problem for unable to grind fine enough. I've bought all sorts at times and one did what is posted on here now and again - can't grind fine enough. Advised to buy fresh roasted and the problem goes away.  I've used none fresh roasted at times and only picked one that didn't work out. Maybe i was lucky.


----------



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

From my OP “coffee is fresh Edge House Italian Blend, dark roast (roasted 12/12/22).” I would say they are fresh!

This chart is from Lifestyle Labs who tested the adjustments, 1 number on the burr moves the grind size 3 numbers, so not sure where your info. Is from.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Gaz_chops said:


> his chart is from Lifestyle Labs who tested the adjustments, 1 number on the burr moves the grind size 3 numbers,





Gaz_chops said:


> I am confused now, I changed the Burr to No.3 thinking I would try grind size 4, being effectively 1 step finer, it choked, had to dial back to 20 then start again, at 16 I got a pretty good shot 18.1g in, 36g out in 32 secs.
> Tried 15 but it dribbled out!!


----------



## Gaz_chops (24 d ago)

Very cryptic replies!! No idea what you are trying to say!?!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

What I have said already so last go. Based on the 2 Sage grinders i have owned one of which I reset back to the standard setting for the outer burr any attempt to grind beans at the minimum setting after the outer burr has been adjusted finer would be very likely to destroy the grinder.

I'll also add no need to go near to the min setting on any bean I have used other than on and that is a lot of different beans as the machine would choke or just a few drops come out. That with doses down to 7g in the single basket,

There was an earlier iteration of the SGP where some would not grind fine enough to espresso so had to be fitted with shims under the central burr. That was a long time ago now. Both grinders I have owned were closely calibrated when they were made to go finer than was actually needed. Maybe Sage have changed but go back to situation where some grinders wont go fine enough - I very much doubt it.


----------

